# OctaMayer and Special Overdrive



## JamieJ (Jul 20, 2021)

I finished off two builds today which were both quite surprising, as I wasn't expecting too much from them both. Both pedals are stock with no mods. Both enclosures are bare and I was messing about with some sharpie pens and stamps on the fuzz and then coloured them in afterwards. I think it looks shit - but in a good way   
I will probably leave the special blank for the moment. I was only building these out of curiosity, which is why these are design-less. 

The Octa Mayer is amazing. I only have experience with the Foxx Tonemachine type of octafuzz circuits, which are useless below the twelfth fret where the octamayer is amazing all over the neck. I had a tonecity one that was pretty meh - it sort of achieved that sound but not what I wanted in my head. This one is definitely a keeper. 

The Special Overdrive sounds very similar to the Zendrive clone I built, but it just sounds better (to my ears), so I think it has won a space on my board. This is with it powered at 9v and it still beats the Zendrive powered at 9 and 18v. I ran low on caps for the special build and used one rated at 16v so I will need to swap that out in future to see how it sounds at 18v.

I will probably make up some faceplates for these builds as they are probably going to be on my board for a while.


----------



## fig (Jul 21, 2021)

All over the neck you say? You used the word amazing _twice_ to describe this pedal. Now I must have one. 😖 Garcon!

Thanks for sharing Jamie...great assemblage!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 24, 2021)

Had to add Octamayer to my PPCB "short list" because of you & Fig. 😼


Cool builds, no need for face-plates if they were going on my board. There's enough visual interest with the knob selection on the SO and the ink on the Octa and black footsw.


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 24, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Had to add Octamayer to my PPCB "short list" because of you & Fig. 😼
> 
> 
> Cool builds, no need for face-plates if they were going on my board. There's enough visual interest with the knob selection on the SO and the ink on the Octa and black footsw.


Thanks @Feral Feline and @fig - I bet the octamayer would sound cool on bass.

Maybe I should use the letter stamps and black ink to call the special The SOD.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 24, 2021)

DO IT!


----------



## peccary (Jul 24, 2021)

fig said:


> All over the neck you say? You used the word amazing _twice_ to describe this pedal. Now I must have one. 😖 Garcon!
> 
> Thanks for sharing Jamie...great assemblage!



Gazuntite!


----------



## ntuncer (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello, I just finished the Special Overdrive and I find that the pots are working differently than other pedals. If I increase the gain, I barely use volume knob at 11 o' clock, is it normal? By the way Special Overdrive is based on which Dumbloid; Dumbloid Special, Dumbloid Overdrive Special?
Cheers


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 18, 2021)

@ntuncer I haven’t played it for a while but I remember needing to set the volume and gait pretty low. It has a huge amount of output. So I don’t think there sounds like a problem with your pedal if that’s the only concern.

I think it’s based on the Dumbloid Special Overdrive - same as this model:








						Shin's Music Dumbloid Special Overdrive | Reverb UK
					

Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




					reverb.com


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 18, 2021)

fig said:


> All over the neck you say? You used the word amazing _twice_ to describe this pedal. Now I must have one. 😖 Garcon!
> 
> Thanks for sharing Jamie...great assemblage!


Think about how good it would sound if he had my socks.


----------



## fig (Dec 18, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Think about how good it would sound if he had my socks.


You should sell soiled ones on Reverb.


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 18, 2021)

Shall I do a demo in some white socks to see if I can replicate @Big Monk s magic?


----------



## Barry (Dec 18, 2021)

Great looking builds, I like the look of the stamping myself


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 20, 2021)

Nice builds.  I like the stamped letters look.  
You have inspired me to bust out my Octa-Mayer and play thru it again.


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks Chuck, the special hasn’t made it to my board but I absolutely love the octave-fuzz. It sounds great when clean and with the fuzz turned up.


----------



## finebyfine (Dec 20, 2021)

This is inspiring me to take my octamayer out again too. I really like the looks of both of these pedals too! Great job


----------

